# [ATI-fglrx 8.18.6] Innovant mais récalcitrant (résolu)

## El_Goretto

*bam*

Je suis tombé de ma chaise.

Sisi! (j'exagère à peine).

Mattez moi çà: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9448/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.18.6.html

Et remarquez bien la section new features:

 *Quote:*   

> New Features
> 
> This section provides information on new feature introduced in this release of the ATI proprietary Linux driver. New features include:
> 
>     * Dynamic Clock Gating
> ...

 

Aaaaah, je défaille....   :Razz: 

Allez, hop, je vais redonner sa chance à fglrx  :Smile: 

--

edit: notez bien qu'on peut maintenant chiffrer précisément le retard en mois d'ATI sur nVidia en terme de drivers (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345855-highlight-nvidia+xinerama.html)

----------

## Enlight

20 years of inovation... laisse leur un peu le temps! mouahahahahaha

----------

## El_Goretto

ah, drôle, à partir du moment où leurs drivers deviennent intéressants, on dirait qu'ils veulent les garder pour eux...

Système anti-leech, (voir la parenthèse): plus stupide tu meurs.

----------

## Monrake

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> ah, drôle, à partir du moment où leurs drivers deviennent intéressants, on dirait qu'ils veulent les garder pour eux...
> 
> Système anti-leech, (voir la parenthèse): plus stupide tu meurs.

 

Je les ai téléchargé sans m'inscrire, étrange... 

En tk, va falloir que je test ça, histoire de voir si sa marche pour vrai.

----------

## loopx

quoi, ca veux dire qu'on à plus droit à notre petit ebluild ati-drivers habituelle ?

----------

## Monrake

 *loopx wrote:*   

> quoi, ca veux dire qu'on à plus droit à notre petit ebluild ati-drivers habituelle ?

 

Bah le ebuild vient pas de ATI donc il y a pas de raison. Là, c'est pour empecher les sites de mettre les liens directements sur le dl des drivers windows.

----------

## NiQoZ

JE vien tout juste de les essayer mais

```

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(WW) fglrx(0): Direct rendering is not supported when Xinerama is enabled

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Donc xinerama oui, mais pas avec la 3d...

----------

## yoyo

 *Monrake wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   quoi, ca veux dire qu'on à plus droit à notre petit ebluild ati-drivers habituelle ? 
> 
> Bah le ebuild vient pas de ATI donc il y a pas de raison. Là, c'est pour empecher les sites de mettre les liens directements sur le dl des drivers windows.

 C'est comme pour les jdk/jre de sun. Il faut simplement aller les chercher et les placer dans le distfiles.

C'est un peu fastidieux mais bon, c'est un moindre mal.   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *NiQoZ wrote:*   

> JE vien tout juste de les essayer mais
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
> ...

 

C'est pas possible, c'est une blague...

Ya pas un paramètres simili-xinerama interne au drivers plutôt? Je veux dire que 'il faut peut etre pas activer xinerama brut de fonderie. Enfin je sais pas, je propose des idées, ça me ferait bien mal si c'était la fumisterie dont ça a l'air...

----------

## NiQoZ

J'ai parcouru toute la doc livrée avec les drivers, aucune trace d'un quelquonque paramètre xinerama autre que l'option "Xinerama" "on" dans la partie "Server Flags" de xorg.conf... C'est vrai que c'est étrange ? 

Sinon j'ai remarqué une différence de taille des polices, elles sont un chouilla plus petites sur mon portable (radeon 9000 mobility) avec ces nouveaux drivers...?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai essayé l'ebuild, mais j'ai mm pas réussi à faire fonctionner fglrx avec mon noyau 2.6.13 (gentoo). En effet, ya aucun paramétrage en plus dans fglrxconfig, yen a mm moins (choix de l'écran 1 ou 2 en fonction de la prise VGA/DVI).

Sauf que ca déconne à mort (mm avec mon ancien fichier de config pour 8.12). J'ai des erreurs de rafraichissement et l'image est décalée vers le haut (sur mon TFT, pour monh CRT c'est pire, je préfère l'éteindre pour éviter de l'endommager).

Quelqu'un a essayé l'ebuild 8.18.6?

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Quelqu'un a essayé l'ebuild 8.18.6?

 

ouep... et je les ai vite enlevés :p

Pour ma part ça marche pas du tout :/ 

```

$fglrxinfo

ERROR: version mismatch - 2D module [8.16.20] incompatible with OGL client module [8.18.6].

libGL error: InitDriver failed

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Etant donné que je n'ai pas envie de suer sur le problème et à son éventuelle solution (si elle existe) je suis retourné sur les 8.16.20...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *NiQoZ wrote:*   

> J'ai parcouru toute la doc livrée avec les drivers, aucune trace d'un quelquonque paramètre xinerama autre que l'option "Xinerama" "on" dans la partie "Server Flags" de xorg.conf... C'est vrai que c'est étrange ? 
> 
> Sinon j'ai remarqué une différence de taille des polices, elles sont un chouilla plus petites sur mon portable (radeon 9000 mobility) avec ces nouveaux drivers...?

 

Bon, je me suis renseigné, et j'ai investigué tout çà...

Alors le xinerama, on ne l'active pas! C'est apparemment inclus d'origine dans le mode bigdesktop (one framebuffer). Donc tu devrais retenter un coup.

Pour ma part, ça chie drôlement bien, puisque je n'arrive pas à faire respecter les fréquences de rafraichissement à fglrx 8.18.6. Pour être certains de çà, j'ai repris mon noyau 2.6.11 sur lequel tournait niquel le dernier fglrx que j'avais (ca merde avec 8.18.6), j'a remis mon 2.6.13 actuel mais en repassant au 8.14 stable (ca marche niquel).

Dernier test, j'ai arrêté de faire du dual screen (j'ai mm débranché mon 2e écran, car la directive Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO" a disparu et je ne peux plus décider qui est mon 1er ou 2em écran). J'ai même forcé le 75Hz vertical sur mon CRT qui va jusqu'à 85, mais en vain, au final mon CRT dit recevoir du 50Hz.

Donc impossible pour moi d'utiliser fglrx 8.18.6 sur ma 9800 pro, pour cause de rafraichissement d'écran merdique. Des idées?

----------

## ttgeub

T'as ajouté des modelines pour ton écran ? Moi ca a été le seul moyen pour l'un des miens avec un dual screen et les drivers 8.14 ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> T'as ajouté des modelines pour ton écran ? Moi ca a été le seul moyen pour l'un des miens avec un dual screen et les drivers 8.14 ...

 

Euh non, j'ai pas fait çà, pour les 8.14 (et antérieurs) je pass uniquement par fglrxconfig (freq vert fixée par moi et fourchette de freq horizontales telles que proposée par le programme).

L'option DPMS doit y être pour pas mal, vu que ca marche comme çà. Les lignes modlines, je ne m'y suis jamais intéressé. Je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil, merci pour cette piste.

----------

## nykos

je viens de voir que dans le ATI Control Panel ya un onglet TV Out et je me souvient pas l'avoir vu avant 

c'est nouveau?

en tout cas la case est cochée mais je vois rien sur ma télé pourtant j'ai essayé plusieurs fois...

yen a qui arrivent?

si oui je veux bien un coup de main

----------

## El_Goretto

Résolu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2822302.html

Solution: virer vesa-tng.

----------

